# Hello From Southern Oklahoma



## Hoxbar

I'm 31 happily married and father of two great little boys. I'm a plumbing contractor by trade and have a desire to become a beekeeper. I live on a 160 acre farm/ranch. We raise cattle and other farm animals (chickens, pigs etc.). I really been into gardening the last few years and that is what peaked my curosity about beekeeping. While working in the garden I noticed there were not any bees in my garden. 

I started talking to some of the older gardeners in my area about bees, I found out that there are no beekeepers in my area. I found several guys theat tried to raise bees but they died to disease or just left the hive. I have no mentors or beekeeping associations/clubs in my area. The nearest in about 2-3 hours drive. I've been reading like crazy and feel somewhat comfortable about starting out. Let me add this I did find one guy that "raises" bees, but he is very careless and evens brags that he has a hive of african bees (I don't think I will be consulting him). I have ordered myself a package of bees from "spell Bee". They should be shipped around May 11. I havent got myself a hive yet, but I'm trying to decide if I want to buy a kit and build it myself or purchase one allready assembled.


----------



## Okiebee

Welcome to the Beekeeping World.
Your closest Beekeeping Club is the Noble Beekeepers Assoc. in Noble, OK. Meets third Thursday of each month, 7:00pm at the Noble Library. Look forward to meeting you there.

Jerry


----------



## NasalSponge

Welcome to the insane world of Okie beekeeping!! You will find that when you ask a question in here you will get lots-o-answers so you have to glean what best fits your situation. I will however share how I do things and a couple of opinions...I purchase all my wooden ware unassembled and put it together and paint it myself, gives me something to do in the winter months. I would not recommend purchasing a "beginners kit" because it will contain things you will replace with something you like better down the road. Pick a company to buy your boxes from and stick with one...things will be easier in the long run, I use Brushy Mountain Bee Farm for my boxes. If possible I would start with a two hives for a number of reasons. If you run into a queen problem you can use eggs from the second hive to save the first and it gives you the ability to compare the two as they build up, besides if you "get the bug" two will never be enough!


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries

welcome


----------



## Hoxbar

My bees will be ariving mid May. Do you think I'll have time to assemble a hive from scratch?


----------



## NasalSponge

That depends on how busy your schedule is but it shouldn't take more than an afternoon to assemble and get a coat of paint on a single hive setup. Also keep in mind you will only need one deep, 10 frames, a bottom board, top, and inner cover to start with and most bottoms, tops, and inner covers come assembled. You may want to search Youtube for vids on assembling hive components it is really quite simple and depending on the fasteners you choose can go together fast. I personally use a 1/4 crown stapler and when putting my frames together use a jig to do 10 at a time. This is the one I have http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Frame-Assembly-Jig/productinfo/911/ but if you are handy in the wood shop there are plans around to make your own.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Welcome, you are getting good advice here so far. One or two hives is not worth buying the frame jig. We build a hive with deep super, medium super, 20 frames at our workshop in two hours without any frame jig. This is new beekeepers that are new to hammers and nails most of the time.


----------



## steveo_uk

Hoxbar im in colbert , Oklahoma about a hour south of you, your more than welcome to give me a call

Stephen


----------



## rock0sock0

Hoxbar said:


> I started talking to some of the older gardeners in my area about bees, I found out that there are no beekeepers in my area. I found several guys theat tried to raise bees but they died to disease or just left the hive. I have no mentors or beekeeping associations/clubs in my area.


 You might try to look up Stan Key who might still live out west of Lone Grove and then also there is Lee Piatt (the politicians dad) at least at one time dabbled in bees. I sold him some hives when i got out of it. Stan's kept bees for decades, he ran Key's Grocery downtown for years. A few years ago the city made him shut down a hive/s he had on top of a building downtown because of their ignorance so might still keep bees.

If you can find who sells raw honey at a decent price, i'd like to know.

John


----------



## Hoxbar

John, I sell raw honey every year. I only have 20 hives but I do sell raw honey. 
Send me an email [email protected]. I am out of honey but will have some in July (if it rains).


----------



## Specialkayme

Welcome to the site!


----------

